# Marriage again?



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I recently had an female acquaintance ask me if I thought
I would ever consider matrimony, again.
I told her that I sincerely doubted it, but should I 
ever consider it, the lady would have to meet certain requirements.
Those are:
1. she would be required to show proof that she is solvent and able to take care of herself, financially.
2. she would have to be amicable toward having a sexual relationship with me and should she find that she didn't feel
she was getting what she wanted, she would immediately
inform me of the problem and agree that if it was insurmountable
the relationship would dissolve without any infidelity involved.
3. lastly, she would have to agree to financially support me should something take place that I was no longer able to do so,
Of course, I would agree to the same terms.
when I told her this, she insisted that I had too many requirements for any woman.
I told her then, she had answered her own question, herself.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

hookares said:


> I recently had an female acquaintance ask me if I thought
> I would ever consider matrimony, again.
> I told her that I sincerely doubted it, but should I
> ever consider it, the lady would have to meet certain requirements.
> ...


She clearly doesn't speak for all women then. The woman I'm marrying has agreed to those three items among others (and I the recripricol items). We see eye to eye and are having the relevant items covered in a prenup. We both can stand on our own and feel that both parties should be getting their needs met in the relationship. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Wouldn't be an issue for me, cannot see what the problem is.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree. That list is very reasonable to me.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

hookares said:


> I recently had an female acquaintance ask me if I thought
> I would ever consider matrimony, again.
> I told her that I sincerely doubted it, but should I
> ever consider it, the lady would have to meet certain requirements.
> ...


These are all part of what I required from a man, and guess what? I found him. 

Stick to your guns. You're being more realistic than most people, in my opinion.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

hookares said:


> she insisted that I had too many requirements for any woman


Idiot


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the list.I think it's great and my list would actually be a lot longer than that


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmm....let me think about this. 

Financially independent, loyal and supportive? 

Sounds just about right to me!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

That little list would only be a small portion of the preamble to my list.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't think those are too many requirements at all .... really I think you should have a* much longer list than this*[email protected]#$%^ 

I think *Compatibility* is so very important.... to Understand each other fully and make peace with the differences - giving it the Test of TIME.....don't miss any red flags...how one handles CONFLICT is absolutely paramount... 

 http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...ility-b4-vows-beyond-marital-harmony-joy.html


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Not really looking for "compatibility". I'm just trying to see to it that when I leave this life, I won't be living out of a ten year old car again.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

hookares said:


> I recently had an female acquaintance ask me if I thought
> I would ever consider matrimony, again.
> I told her that I sincerely doubted it, but should I
> ever consider it, the lady would have to meet certain requirements.
> ...


Are you kidding me?

These three are the absolute minimum requirements for a marriage.

What does this acquaintance think she has to offer a man if not these three most absolute basic things?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My requirements for a new potential relationship let alone marriage with my future second ex-wife is pretty much... impossible nowadays! lol

Yet your friend believes that you have too many requirements? Bah!

I'll have to agree with Tacoma that at the very least:


> These three are the absolute minimum requirements for a marriage.


Stick to it mate


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol, my standards have gotten even lower than this. How about "don't cheat?" I used to see marriage as a goal but not really anymore.


----------

